# Plant stand



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Still a work in progress, I am making this 10" plant stand for my wife.. I designed the legs and made a template for them.. After rough cutting them out of clear pine, I carpet taped them all together with the template, and trimmed them to size on the router table.. The center is a hexagon that I cut out on the bandsaw, and I'm using 1/4" dowels to attach the legs to it.. It will be stained using minwax cherry after the sanding is done..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike, that is a very nice, simple, & functional plant stand!!

Just plain C O O L !!

Don't forget to show us the finished product, plant n all!

Thank you sharing!

Very nice.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks sharp Mike. Are you planning on making some out of other woods? What size lumber did you use for the legs?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks guys..
I used 1x6 lumber and had to glue what I cut out of the top edges, to the bottom of the legs.. It would have worked better with a 1x8 board, but I had the other on hand.. Total width of the legs is 7"..
I was planning on using cherry, but wanted to make this one as a test for technique and assembly.. I have heard stories of cherry warping when it's cut because of the stresses in the wood, so I'm a bit leery of it..


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice and thanks for sharing. It looks great!

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, one thing is certain: Any wood can and will move. You can run across hidden stresses in any type and I have never heard that cherry was any worse than others. I have some Brazilian cherry I am willing to gamble with. Perhaps I can get you to duplicate your pattern for me? I will private message you about this.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

*Finished product*

Here it is with a plant..
I gave it a good staining of cherry to bring it fairly dark, then a couple coats of polyurethane on it..
Just in time for early Valentines day..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> Here it is with a plant..
> I gave it a good staining of cherry to bring it fairly dark, then a couple coats of polyurethane on it..
> Just in time for early Valentines day..


Hey Mike,

That looks a lot better with a plant planted on it!!

Really C O O L !!

Thank you.


----------



## dlane6110 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Size-Height*

Mike,

LOML likes your plant stand. She has asked me to build her one but so far have not found one that we like. What is the height of it? Are you willing to share the pattern for the legs?

Thanks,

Dolan


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I can probably come up with plans for it easy enough.. Maybe scan the template so it'll print out on 3 pages.. I'll post them when I get it done.. Maybe tomorrow.. It's 24" tall and 7" wide..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> I can probably come up with plans for it easy enough.. Maybe scan the template so it'll print out on 3 pages.. I'll post them when I get it done.. Maybe tomorrow.. It's 24" tall and 7" wide..


Before you scan, don't forget Registration marks that can be overlapped from one scan to scan to ensure proper alignment... Just some "X"'s, etc.  

Thank you for your efforts, etc.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

OK, here is the fullsize plan for it.. It's in PDF format..
Let me know if there is any problem with it..

http://www.geocities.com/axlmyk/Plantstand/Plantstand.pdf


----------



## dlane6110 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Plant Stand*

Mike,

Thanks for making the plant stand plan. I have it printed and plan to make one soon.

How long did you make the center piece?

Dolan


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The center piece was as long as the flat on the legs.. Approx 5 1/2".. I started with it a bit longer then trimmed to size..


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice work Mike.
It looks great.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks John.. My first "furniture" project..
My Valentine likes it too..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I like it and thanks for the pattern , my boss saw it and said "see he makes things for her ", and being a smart ass that I am I said OK I will make one or two for you ,it's a nice place to put the plants after you kill them  .
and see got up and said "screw you" but the true hurts, she buys plants all the time and then she finds a way to kill them    open mouth stick in foot on my part.  

Now I'm in deep S*%$T until I make one or two  , I think I will make them out of 3/4" MDF and paint them white . 


Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bj, it's no wonder you spend a lot of time in the shop.. Keeps you out of trouble..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I'm going to make (THEM ) out of MDF and I going to change your plans by just a bit, hope that's OK with you .
You know MDF, it will not take dowell pins that are tap in ,it likes to split so I going to use the T & G joints , to now make 6ea. yep 6 that's what the boss wants now , she wants to give one or two away   but that's ok with me ...

see small drawing below how I plan to do it a bit quicker.

Just a note,,I need to change the starter block size just a bit to get it to come out to the right size,but that's no big deal.
I could use sliding blind dovetails BUT it's MDF and the slots would be quicker I think and it's going to be painted flat white.

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I was considering T&G also, but decided to go with the dowels..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob,

are you using the tongue, or are you using a spline? Don't think there is much 'load' on the plant stand, but maybe a plywood spline might add a little more strength. 

Of course, once the glue sets, that would probably be as strong as anything. 

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice work Mike in producing something of interest for others to make.
I have enclosed another design I recently demonstrated at our local wood show in August last year. I apologize that I have not taken it to the final polished stage as I use it as a demonstration model to show the results straight off the router. (It has not even glued together yet as I can take it appart to show the joint construction at the mitres and the method of attaching the small shelf) As a matter of interest no other tool was used except the router not even for the mitred joints. (This joint was special as it had a tenon incorporated in the mitre). 
I had already produced the templates for an earlier version (small coffee table) that was designed to be made by my VIP clients at the Association of the Blind. Pic enclosed.
What was important I had to make sure that I was presenting a save method of construction as they were not allowed to use such machines as the band saw or the router table or even the mitre saw when it came to the joint construction. (I had revised the mitre joint for the later plant stand)
It was a challenge I accepted willingly as the results won the owner first prize at the Local Perth Royal show that year.
From your first posting you show the template used to shape the legs. This is a popular method used my most woodworkers. _First spend the time making the template perfect before attaching it to the material and cutting with a saw then finishing it off in the router table._ I have adopted another method that required the same time in producing the template only I make two templates (one to cut the inside shape of the leg and another to rout the external shape with the router in the plunge mode and with the use of template guides)
I notice you used some clear pine (always a good idea in producing the first one) The questions are did you have any trouble with 'break-out' when using the trimming cutter especially with the end grain if the cut was made at the full depth? (Some hardwoods may produce this 'break-out' when routing the full depth of cut)
or did you use the template guide and reduce the leg to size in stages? 
Keep up the good work Mike as this has got the others interested in making your design.
Tom


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Tom.. Some very interresting pieces you made..
I did get some breakout when routing the angled tops of the stand.. More roughness than breakout, and it sanded out OK.. I had a little more when using the 3/8 roundover bit when I went against the grain.. Those sanded out OK also.. I attribute most of that to the bits I was using.. They were a little on the dull side..

When I rounded over the legs, I didn't carry it all the way to the flat parts of them, where they connect to the center.. I started and ended the rout about 1/2" from there, so it would merge well with the center piece..


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> Hi Tom.. Some very interesting pieces you made..
> I did get some breakout when routing the angled tops of the stand.. More roughness than breakout, and it sanded out OK.. I had a little more when using the 3/8 roundover bit when I went against the grain.. Those sanded out OK also.. I attribute most of that to the bits I was using.. They were a little on the dull side..
> 
> When I rounded over the legs, I didn't carry it all the way to the flat parts of them, where they connect to the center.. I started and ended the rout about 1/2" from there, so it would merge well with the center piece..


Mike 
Using the alternative method of producing two templates as I outlined in the previous post would have reduced the break-out and improve on the finish of the surface.
I am in the process of making dining room chairs and to create the back legs I have produced the two templates (Female Templates). There is now way I would consider using the trimming cutter to rout material 32mm thick American Oak and the second chairs are made from Jarrah (Western Australian Hardwood)
Tom


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Tom, could you post pics of those templates.. I guess I'm having a hard time visualizing them..


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> Tom, could you post pics of those templates.. I guess I'm having a hard time visualizing them..


Mike 
Have a look at posting in other thread with all the answers
Tom


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

template tom said:


> Mike
> Have a look at posting in other thread with all the answers
> Tom


This is frustrating as H-ll. What other thread with all the answers?????


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike very well done, I like the finished stand. I will put this down as a someday project.


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Mike, that is a beautiful plant stand , I really like the design of the legs....I made not to long ago one "tilt and turn" table and one lamp with basically the same design,congratulations.
Teo


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> Here it is with a plant..
> I gave it a good staining of cherry to bring it fairly dark, then a couple coats of polyurethane on it..
> Just in time for early Valentines day..


Man, you are making us ALL look bad.

I better go in the other room and say Happy Valentine's Day to her. Or, maybe I should sneak out of the house and get a card.

Great work! I like the design.


----------

